# Fa paura



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2015)

Io ricordo quanto festeggiammo la caduta del Muro nel 1989.
Ma rimpiango la "guerra fredda".

Guardate qui...

http://www.guerrenelmondo.it/index.php/static1318171775


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ricordo quanto festeggiammo la caduta del Muro nel 1989.
> Ma rimpiango la "guerra fredda".
> 
> Guardate qui...
> ...



C'è una guerra in atto vicino a Bologna???


----------



## Homer (23 Gennaio 2015)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> C'è una guerra in atto vicino a Bologna???



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## housewife80 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> C'è una guerra in atto vicino a Bologna???


....


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> C'è una guerra in atto vicino a Bologna???


Facimm a guerr!!!!


----------



## drusilla (23 Gennaio 2015)

Joeeeerrr la gente no está bien....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Gennaio 2015)

Beh se pure il "Nucleo Galesi per il PAC" viene considerato un gruppo armato, segnalerò pure il mio vicino che mena la moglie.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Facimm a guerr!!!!


Vien....Vien.....viett a pijà u perdon


----------



## tullio (23 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ricordo quanto festeggiammo la caduta del Muro nel 1989.
> Ma rimpiango la "guerra fredda".


Ricordo anche io la gioia di quei giorni: sembrava aprirsi una nuova era e con essa la possibilità di chiudere definitivamente tutti i conflitti. ...illusioni, mi rendo conto ora. 
Molte delle guerre, o meglio, delle tensioni combattute, presenti nel sito che indichi (e mi pare ne manchi qualcuna ancora) erano presenti anche antecedentemente il 1989. Quindi non necessariamente è davvero un peggioramento. Sotto certi aspetti c'è anzi un sensibile miglioramento. Nell'America meridionale la violenza degli stati contri i nativi è ovunque sparita, dissolta dalla consapevolezza dei diritti dei nativi ed è stata sostituita dalla violenza delle organizzazioni crimi8nali contri i nativi. Dal punto di vista di chi le prende, i nativi, non cambia granché (e molti dei soggetti attivi, anzi, restano gli stessi) ma dal punto di vista del diritto e della morale è diverso che sia il governo brasiliano a cacciare gli indio o che invece li protegga dai narcotrafficanti che li cacciano per realizzare le monoculture di coca. E così in varie parti dell'Asia. 
Resta la contraddizione di fondo: la violenza dell'uomo contro l'uomo non si è esaurita e, per noi, per noi occidentali, le cose sono in effetti peggiorate perché il dualismo Usa-Urss garantiva una stabilità che è saltata esponendoci a fenomeni di "somalizzazione" e di spostamenti demografici che, con tutto ciò che comportano, ci espone a traumi e violenze. 
Occorrerebbe riflettere, cosa che mi pare assente anche nei vertici italiani, sulla necessità di politiche estere coerenti ed efficaci, che abbiano obiettivi realistici e strumenti per raggiungerli. Non cambierebbe il mondo ma aiuterebbe.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Ricordo anche io la gioia di quei giorni: sembrava aprirsi una nuova era e con essa la possibilità di chiudere definitivamente tutti i conflitti. ...illusioni, mi rendo conto ora.
> Molte delle guerre, o meglio, delle tensioni combattute, presenti nel sito che indichi (e mi pare ne manchi qualcuna ancora) erano presenti anche antecedentemente il 1989. Quindi non necessariamente è davvero un peggioramento. Sotto certi aspetti c'è anzi un sensibile miglioramento. Nell'America meridionale la violenza degli stati contri i nativi è ovunque sparita, dissolta dalla consapevolezza dei diritti dei nativi ed è stata sostituita dalla violenza delle organizzazioni crimi8nali contri i nativi. Dal punto di vista di chi le prende, i nativi, non cambia granché (e molti dei soggetti attivi, anzi, restano gli stessi) ma dal punto di vista del diritto e della morale è diverso che sia il governo brasiliano a cacciare gli indio o che invece li protegga dai narcotrafficanti che li cacciano per realizzare le monoculture di coca. E così in varie parti dell'Asia.
> Resta la contraddizione di fondo: la violenza dell'uomo contro l'uomo non si è esaurita e, per noi, per noi occidentali, le cose sono in effetti peggiorate perché il dualismo Usa-Urss garantiva una stabilità che è saltata esponendoci a fenomeni di "somalizzazione" e di spostamenti demografici che, con tutto ciò che comportano, ci espone a traumi e violenze.
> Occorrerebbe riflettere, cosa che mi pare assente anche nei vertici italiani, sulla necessità di politiche estere coerenti ed efficaci, che abbiano obiettivi realistici e strumenti per raggiungerli. Non cambierebbe il mondo ma aiuterebbe.


E infatti l'America Latina ha visto la stabilizzazione dei propri governi e questo è buono. Mi pare però sempre più ineludibile la questione di una governance mondiale di tipo politico. L'ONU è chiaramente inefficiente, e sottoposta a ricatti in cambio delle quote di finanziamento dovute... Le nuove guerre sono tutte di tipo non tradizionale; sono pulviscolari, quasi "liquide", per usare un termine rubato a Bauman. E gli attori in campo sono variabili e inafferrabili grazie alla globalizzazione.
Per questo trovo inquietante questa lista/mappa.


----------

